# Bulova Lunar Pilot



## Richard734 (Jul 17, 2019)

*Bulova Lunar Pilot*


View Advert


Before spending my hard earned cash on FleaBay...

'is anyone considering selling theirs? Prefer the older SS strap/non polished version. Would also like box/papers

Looking at spending around £200




*Advertiser*

Richard734



*Date*

12/09/19



*Price or Trade Value*



*Category*

Wanted


----------

